# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  جولة مصورة في جامع عمرو بن العاص

## Abdou Basha

*كانت الجولة في أحد أيام الجمع.. قبل وبعد خطبة الجمعة .*

*في البداية دخلنا من أحد أبواب المسجد..*

**


*كان المنظر رائعا.. حيث كان صحن المسجد خاليا من الزوار تقريبا قبل صلاة الجمعة بساعة .*

**


*جلسنا نستمع لتلاوة القرآن ..*

**


*بعد الصلاة جلسنا نستمع للشيخ اسماعيل الدفتار إمام جامع عمرو بن العاص في درسه الديني*

**


*وقفنا ننظر إلى صحن المسجد الذي أصبح عامرا بالزوار.. الكل ذهب ليشرب ليبعد عنه قليلا من حر الصيف .*

**


*هكذا كان المشهد من خارج المسجد..*

**

*إلى اللقاء في جولات أخرى *

----------


## saladino

*مسجد روعة وفية راحة نفسية عالية جدا
شكرا عبدوو على الصور والمعلومات*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

شكرا على الرحلة , جميلة.
جزاك الله خير.

----------


## konouz

الف شكر يا عبدو علي الجوله الجميلة
مسجد عمرو بن العاص انا بحبه جدا وخاصة ليلة 27 رمضان ودعاء الشيخ محمد جبريل 
الف شكر مرة ثانية

----------


## Hesham Osman

صور جميلة ومجهود رائع الف شكر.

----------


## Abdou Basha

أشكركم جدا.. صلادينو، امرالد، كنوز، أ/ هشام

أحب كمان أحط لكم بعض الروابط اللي بتعرف أكتر عن المسجد، لأني حبيت اني أعرض الأول الموضوع بالصور  :: 

نبذة تاريخية عن جامع عمرو بن العاص
تخطيط الجامع

وأتمنى يكون الموضوع عجبكم .

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

جولة رائعة  يا عبدالرحمن ومجهود مميز ..
تسلم ايديك على الصور الجميلة والمعلومات القيمة ..

كل الشكر 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

موضوع رائع بل اكثر من رائع يا عبد الرحمن

لدرجة انى عايزة اقولك اننا نستلفه فى القاعة الخاصة بمصر التى فى خاطرى من شدة تأثرى بجمال الجامع والصور المميزة التى التقطتها

شكرا لعدستك الجميلة التى التقطت هذه الصور ولحسك الذواق الجميل فى اختيار الأماكن

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا ولاء..  :: 

قلب مصر.. شكرا ليكي ان شاء الله أضيف موضوعات تانية

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جولة جميلة يا عبدو باشا
أنا كل ما أجى القاهرة
طول ما انا ماشى أقولهم ده جامع عمرو بن العاص
يقولوا لا
وهكذا برضه وفى النهايه مشوفتوش إلا على إيدك
تسلم يارب

----------


## زهره

مفيش صوره ظهره عندي 
بس هو جامع جميل جدااااااااا 
وانا اندهشت لما شفت الوسع ده 
زرته من حوالي شهر ونص بس
شكراا لك

----------


## سموحة

الله عليك 

جميله جدا الصور
ويارب يكتبهلنا كلنا نروح نصلي هناك

تسلم اليد اللي جابت الصور

----------


## سوما

انا بحب اوى صلاة التراويح فى هذا المسجد ومش ليلة القدر فقط..
صوت الشيخ اسلام فكرى وايضا أحمد الترجمان السنة دى ومعهما الشيخ محمد عبد الكريم السنة اللى فاتت..
وطبعا الشيخ محمد جبريل فى ليلة القدر....
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------

